# kicked out of therapy



## oblivion96 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey,

Have you ever been dumped by your therapist? I don't know how to cope now and I'm so confused. Now I'll have to look for a new therapist and it stresses me out.

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Lavenders (Jun 4, 2018)

Never, I couldn't imagine my therapist doing that. Did you have problems with your therapist before that? Or was it completely out of the blue? I hope you can figure everything out!


----------



## oblivion96 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lavenders said:


> Never, I couldn't imagine my therapist doing that. Did you have problems with your therapist before that? Or was it completely out of the blue? I hope you can figure everything out!


I missed an appointment and I apologized for it. This never happens to me. But my mind was all over the place last week and now I got a mail and just don't know what to do


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been bounced around between some, but it wasn't the biggest deal for me because I didn't connect with those ones too much. I'd be super cut if my current one kicked me out though.


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

Yes, I was dumped by mine a few weeks ago. Lately all my therapists have been saying that they can't follow what I tell them. Like that it's all over the place and they can't connect the dots in any way. I told her that for the first time, therapy is working for me and next I know, it's goodbye.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

oblivion96 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Have you ever been dumped by your therapist? I don't know how to cope now and I'm so confused. Now I'll have to look for a new therapist and it stresses me out.
> 
> Has this ever happened to you?


Yes. She was useless anyway, just like the others.


----------



## oblivion96 (Nov 27, 2016)

BadCheshire said:


> Yes, I was dumped by mine a few weeks ago. Lately all my therapists have been saying that they can't follow what I tell them. Like that it's all over the place and they can't connect the dots in any way. I told her that for the first time, therapy is working for me and next I know, it's goodbye.


I can relate, yes that absolutely sucks. I hope you will find a new one again and I'm sure other therapists will be able to help you too. But I get what you mean. Now I'll have to wait months to find a new one that gets me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes...though in my case it was "justified" since it was a combination of years of therapy going nowhere (the only real "treatment" they had to offer for social anxiety here was "Go out and talk to people"), and the mental health clinic making funding cuts. Since I wasn't getting better fast enough (or at all, really) and they needed to make room for more promising clients, I was let go and basically left hanging, with suicidal thoughts and no support network to turn to (and the therapist knew this).

That was actually the second psychologist there who dumped me.  Both incidents were a lot more embarrassing and painful than I'm describing, but my post doesn't need to be even more depressing, I just know how painful it is.

Sorry I have no advice, the only way I had to cope with it was by venting here. This was way back in 2012; I don't have any more access to therapy.


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

oblivion96 said:


> I can relate, yes that absolutely sucks. I hope you will find a new one again and I'm sure other therapists will be able to help you too. But I get what you mean. Now I'll have to wait months to find a new one that gets me.


Thank you but I'm done waiting. I've been waiting for months every time too, but this time I will not wait. I will not go to a new one again. I'll just use the forums instead. And this summer I will be outside every day socializing and doing things I fear and love to do. I don't care, I've kind of lost everything already so I'll take any risk to live out my dreams.


----------



## Lavenders (Jun 4, 2018)

oblivion96 said:


> I missed an appointment and I apologized for it. This never happens to me. But my mind was all over the place last week and now I got a mail and just don't know what to do


That's the only reason? That's awful, I'm so sorry. Can you see another therapist at the same place?


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes they would do that if you explain how thoughts have no effect on one's state of consciousness and its 99% neurological

You should call him or her a sociopath for kicking you out and say they revealed themselves as psychopathic fraud. Nice to use both sociopathic and psychopath in the same line, synonymous.


----------



## oblivion96 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lavenders said:


> That's the only reason? That's awful, I'm so sorry. Can you see another therapist at the same place?


I got another message and basically she told me that I developed enough skills and that I don't necessarily need therapy anymore ... but that's not true at all. Of course I made progress but there are so many more issues I'm dealing with and I haven't developed the skills for it yet. 
Anyway I contacted some new therapists and hopefully I can start therapy again soon. What bothered me was the fact, that she seemed really upset and angry about the situation..
I guess it's time to move on


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

oblivion96 said:


> I missed an appointment and I apologized for it. This never happens to me. But my mind was all over the place last week and now I got a mail and just don't know what to do


They dropped you for one missed appointment? Either there's something wrong with the therapist or you're leaving it something crucial


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

peacelizard said:


> They dropped you for one missed appointment? Either there's something wrong with the therapist or you're leaving it something crucial


My clinic was the same. If a client missed an appointment without notifying them 24hrs ahead of time, they had the right to terminate treatment, and if you wanted back in you had to go on a (possibly months-long) waiting list and start all over. :/

They, however, reserved the right to cancel on clients without a moment's notice.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

If they are getting paid by insurance, and you miss a session. You've just cost them money by not showing up.

If you pay out of pocket, they'll usually just charge you, show or no show.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes she ended up talking about herself alot during our sessions then told me there is nothing she can do and that was it. ****ing ***** it was horrible makes me never want to go back. Instead Ill become my own therapist. These were free sessions I might add, maybe that was the issue.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Therapy is bs anyways. Wonder what they learned in school. How to talk to people?


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

VanDamMan said:


> If they are getting paid by insurance, and you miss a session. You've just cost them money by not showing up.
> 
> If you pay out of pocket, they'll usually just charge you, show or no show.


The few I've seen always have a cancelation policy for < 24h changes and/or missed appointments where you pay the full fee in cash. I've had to pay the full fee twice in maybe four years. Neither were good reasons either. Just put the appointment in my phone wrong and showed up on a different day. It definitely hurt financially, but he didn't drop me or even threaten it. I'm sure there was something in his paperwork when I first started working with him about missing > 3 appointments, but I always assumed that was a CYA kinda thing and would still be a case-by-case basis.

That's why it sounded kinda harsh to drop someone right after the first missed appointment.


----------

